# Thoughts on pedigree please...



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I am interested in a puppy and would like your opinion on its pedigree

The male pedigree looks pretty strong (to my novice eyes at least) 

SG Nick z Jirkova dvora

but what about the mothers'

Baxi z Herodesova domu

Would love to hear your opinion

Thank you


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like her pedigree a lot!. Especially her dam line. It goes back to some very strong Czech old lines and some very very good old DDR lines. Send pm for more detail!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A few of my favorite dogs in the pedigree, especially the dam line. Powerful dogs with good strong nerve. Should be a nice pup! Congrats!


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice pedigree. Is this from alpine?


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you all, I am happy to know that it looks like a good choice.


@Elisabeth no it is from Jinopo 

Regards,


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Just to let you know that I pulled the trigger on the pup .... I should receive it on Friday night if all goes well

Thanks again


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Cliff, you and others have been of precious help. 

I know I will need a lot of advice and help along the way. 

Soon to come the puppy intro post with some pictures 
. Thanks again


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations! That should be some pup! 
We have a Navar Hronovsky pramen son, so we will be a little related! LOL
Do you have sport plans for him/her?
Make sure you post pictures.

Best of luck to you!
Moms
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=511811-navar-hronovsky-pramen


----------



## SilverShipGSD (Aug 27, 2014)

Are you looking to show? Working? Family pet? That makes a big difference as to being happy about the lines. ?


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you both, 

Unfortunately here in Lebanon the whole IPO / Sports things doesn't really exist, we don't have clubs nor puppy classes. We do have shows but they are mainly for the show line (I don't think I ever saw a working line here but one on Facebook for a Lebanese guy) 

I am very much interested in obedience training and plan to do extensive ob with him but myself so I am gathering as much info as I can and will try to see how far I can go. (my goal is to make a BH level obedience with him but I think it is far too much) 

Other than that his primary job would be to be my 2 kids (9 years twins) best friend 

P. S. If you happen to have any advice I'm a taker. 

Cheers


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Neo (on pedigree Fernet, arrived some 12 hours ago and here is his story if anyone cares to take a look. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...84209-neo-dump-walk-me-through-puppyhood.html


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I just received Neo's papers 

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2254433-fernet-z-herodesova-domu

what exactly is the Linebreeding section ? is it something bad ?


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Line breeding is when a dog appears more than once in a pedigree. This can be very good or not so good lol. depending on the dog and which generations they show up.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Nice looking pup btw . Your line bred on Grim zPS 5,5-5. Means he appears 3 times in the 5th generation on the stud and dam sides. which I think is good and also Ori z Danaru and also Cordon An Sat (really good producer and strong dog) as you go back farther and some other good Czech border lines....should be a strong solid dog. I know I like the pedigree.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

@HuskyMal89 Thank you so much for your input and thoughts. 

All I know is that he is very easy to train and a joy to live with he surely is a much better dog than I am a trainer but I am trying hard 

Knowing that you, and other members, find he has a good pedigree builds up my confidence about his nerves and abilities 

Thanks again


----------

